# FinerDetails - Porsche Boxster



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

This detail was completed on Saturday, full detail, with casey now competently timing her own pictures on teh camera too. So we have a good few pics of the Detail being completed.

The weather was aweful on Saturday, absolutely pouring with rain, well from what we could hear on the roof and see on the CCTV anyway from inside the Detailing Workshop.

The car is very well cared for, the owner does log on to DW so he'll be watching for his car 



























































































































































































































































































































































































As you can see, having some help on the last day of the week goes a long way for me after a long week. Casey is now competently completing pretty much all the areas of the car whilst I get the machine work tackled.









































































Thank you for reading

Iain


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

You both have done a great job :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy work


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like great teamwork Iain :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Mind if I ask what you're using on the roof both to clean and agitate?

My Boxster has a grey roof and most things I've tried (Autoglym, APC and some canvas tent cleaner) don't seem to shift the ingrained much nor do they seem to "scrub up" anything like whatever you're using there?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb team work with cracking results :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Mind if I ask what you're using on the roof both to clean and agitate?
> 
> My Boxster has a grey roof and most things I've tried (Autoglym, APC and some canvas tent cleaner) don't seem to shift the ingrained much nor do they seem to "scrub up" anything like whatever you're using there?


ragg top cleaner :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW, that roof came out awesome, never thought of using George. I love it when you see someone show you the obvious  thanks

Great result too :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> ragg top cleaner :thumb:


Silly question but presumably you use it as it's bloody good vs. because it's very mild/delicate?

Be interested in knowing the brushes you used too - I've been a little wary of using anything too stiff.


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Both of you did a awesome job!!! Keep up the good work!!!:thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice detail Iain as usual,Casey doing all the hard work I see:thumb::thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as always Iain. Looks like Casey is coming on well:thumb: must make life a little easier.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great job on the Porsche nice photo's also.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, really nice result!

I like the garage set-up as well


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking good in the new garage Iain, and another great write up :thumb:


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

silly question, but did I see the roof getting snowfoamed?? I've all ways been under the impression that you couldn't do that to a soft top ?????:doublesho


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

Excellent pictures and write up! Thank you!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Iain, can you recommend a good Casey for me, Jnr has turned into a teenager and knows everything about everything


----------

